# cold/frigid



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

how cold is it where you live? here on long island, i am freezing my butt off. i got a scare, when my big dog came in this morning i forgot he was neutered, whew :5-censore


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

8c here in the SW of England - we have just emerged from a week or more of sub zero temperatures (-10c was the coldest)


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

9 degrees and sunny in Pittsburgh. Steeler Nation isn't afraid of the cold!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Here in Bosnia and Herzegovina [Balkan Peninsula, Europe] teperature today was above
0 C, but in past week was around -10 C...
I can not remember last winter was cold like this...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Today in Indiana the temperature high for today is presently +1 fahrenheit with a wind chill of -18 F. That is one degree above what it was supposed to be. 

The expected temperature tonight is supposed to be -14 F with a strong enough wind to make wind chill temps of -35 F. Friday's high is supposed to be 0 F with wind chill forecasts of about -20 F. 

Sounds like a great weekend coming up....BTW, the heat bills are coming up too with that kind of temps.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Sydney is having it's third day of 40+c temperatures, that's 105+ f


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

+8C, which is COLD if you're standing outside in a simple sweatshirt for half an hour waiting for a bus, since you're too stunned to remember that it is 8C, and that your bus doesn't leave for half an hour. I was frozen solid when I got to school because some genius forgot to turn on the heater in the bus.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I have -20F which is -30C. I am in upstate new york near Canada. That is without the windchill, I think that with the windchill we are expecting -40F.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

a few days again in adelaide 41C


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

You beat me to it we are 250 kilometres (150 miles) west of Adelaide and we had officially 45C here but they take that at the air port 'cos it was only 43C here :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's 8C here with a high of 11C and threats of rain.... Any warmer and it'll be warm enough to roll my shirt-sleeves up! :grin:


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

-3 F in Pittsbugh today. Just makes the turf harder for serious football. Go Steelers!

saw in the news that in Croatia, it's so cold a waterfall froze. the waterfall is 262 feet high. frozen.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

blackbox_ns said:


> -3 F in Pittsbugh today. Just makes the turf harder for serious football. Go Steelers!
> 
> saw in the news that in Croatia, it's so cold a waterfall froze. the waterfall is 262 feet high. frozen.



Yeah that is country next to me..
I did not hear about them but I have heard in country north of Croatia and south of Austria, in Slovenia, in one city - Novo Mesto, this morning was -39 hehe
Well that is cold weather =)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sandman55 said:


> ....we had officially 45C .....:


Show off! :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

my sisters pipes froze up, she didnt leave the waters running like i told her, :4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The heater in my wifes car froze. It burst. Unknowing, we topped the car up with water, a lot of water until we realised that it was taking too much water...

Opening the door presented us with a mobile swimming pool!

Front and back seats out, centre console removed to get the carpet out for drying.

Steering wheel to come off, radio an dashboard to come out, to gain access to the heat exchanger

Clean and solder the leak & put it all back again....

I'm at the carpet out stage.

(It is a long story but we thought the car was empty of water & thought it was immune to freezing problems.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate jobs like that - a days work dismantling for a 5 minute job, then another day to put it back together :upset:

My sympathies to you Donald :sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try a early 90's Ford Taurs 8.5 hrs labor, complete dash comes out blow the evacuate and recharge out of the A/C just to R&R the heater core. Ford must have thought the original would out last the car.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> (It is a long story but we thought the car was empty of water & thought it was immune to freezing problems.)


I would have thought the same .. at least as far as water is concerned :laugh:..

I remember having a Ford Van converted camper in Holland back in 1978, Winter ... Temperatures went down to -20oC went ice skating on the canals. I was lucky that I was living in digs so close to where I was working that the engine didn't really get time to warm up .. when it did it popped one of those pressure things (wow my English really sucks these days .. I used to know the proper word for it .. maybe pressure tap?) in the side of the engine which I had to tap back in place with a hammer ! The good news was that I could gain access to the engine compartment from inside the van by removing a cover where the gear lever went, revealing the whole engine or enough to see what was going on .. 

great days with that cold .. especially the outside activities like ice-skating on the canals .. had always wanted ice skate outside in the real environment since watching that old Bing Crosby Xmas movie when I was small.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I just call 'em a 'core plug' - a copper or brass disk about the size of a penny. Slightly domed.

If one or more pop out during a freeze up, they should be replaced with new ones. Unfortunately, I cannot see the little b.....rs to see if they have come out. That, I will discover when I start to refill the system with water.

In the good old days, there was enough space in the enging comparment to climb in. Now you can hardly find space to get your hand in!

The problem is that it took 3/4 of the day to get the seats & carpet out, then vacuum up all the water out of the felt underlay and carpet.. Next job is getting the dash etc out. It is blowing a gale and raining hard - the storm not scheduled to finish for a couple of days & it is still a blistering 8c ....


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

We used to call them freeze plugs


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Aren't they supposed to pop to prevent the block from cracking ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

that's right .. they push the plug out so that the expanding water / ice doesn't do damage elsewhere


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Cathy95820 said:


> We used to call them freeze plugs


Don't tell JTP but over here they are called Welsh Plugs :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

THANKYOU!!! ray: Sandman
I had been racking my brain (what's left of the poor little thing) trying to think of the term we use for them here in the land of Oz with no success at all :laugh:
Ha ha talking of memory loss - I had to learn to weld this last couple of weeks and was going to see my sister and brother-in-law for a holiday and he was going to teach me. My 82 yr old mother was relating this to a 80 yr old friend of hers but couldn't think of the word "welding", she was saying "you know when you join two pieces of metal together with heat" and so on - funny thing was neither could the other lady think of it.
Now they have an excuse (age), me - I'm just claiming a misspent youth :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Don't worry mate it comes to all of us







.......... now what button do I press on this mouse ..........:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sandman55 said:


> .......... now what button do I press on this mouse ..........:grin:


The one that delivers the cholesterol pills followed by a double gin & tonic button. :tongue:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What do I do ???? .. I can't find the button for Gin & Tonic .. It was here just a few hours ago ???? :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

sandman55 said:


> Don't tell JTP but over here they are called Welsh Plugs :grin:


Thanks a bunch Sandy. :grin: Why welsh plugs? :4-dontkno


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Because they're small, annoying, and replaceable.

Up north here they're called core plugs or freeze plugs. Since we know how to take care of our engines in the winter, they almost never need to be replaced.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> Thanks a bunch Sandy. :grin: Why welsh plugs? :4-dontkno


I don't know :4-dontkno it's just what they are called :grin:


dm01 said:


> Because they're small, annoying, and replaceable.
> 
> Up north here they're called core plugs or freeze plugs. Since we know how to take care of our engines in the winter, they almost never need to be replaced.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Post #30 - this should be framed as a classic.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

DonaldG said:


> Post #30 - this should be framed as a classic.


Your very brave today Donald.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

dm01 said:


> Because they're small, annoying, and replaceable.
> 
> Up north here they're called core plugs or freeze plugs. Since we know how to take care of our engines in the winter, they almost never need to be replaced.



Canada must be the only country in the world that caters for cars and car users by placing power points in parking bays to keep the engines warm and having car seat warmers for drivers and passengers .. or am I misinformed by an ex-colleague who lived over there for many years.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sandman55 said:


> Your very brave today Donald.


I have been testing the Gin & Tonic button on my mouse :tongue:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Have you locked all the doors :grin:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

No "power points", but in some places engines will go dead because it's so darned cold outside.

I think John's gonna kill me.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

dm01 said:


> I think John's gonna kill me.


Be afraid be very afraid :grin:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I need a Gin and Tonic button. Or else a USB whiskey dispenser.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You haven't seen John's big whip yet!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's not John you want to be careful of but his cat .. The cat is the real boss .. just lets John fill in on occasions when its paws get tired of typing .. then it goes looking for a scratching block .. :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

And I'm heading for a location near you. (For "you" substitute the name of any poster of offensive comments about JTP.)

Signed JTP's cat.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Getting back to the original topic (not that I mind reading all other posts :grin - here in the land of Oz 38 degrees C in my computer room, 42 degrees C outside (sadly no air-con here) - poor old router is red hot and keeps dropping my connection out - then again I'm red hot :3angry1: and feel like dropping out too. 
Went to the beach and suprisingly it wasn't crowded - everybody must be huddling in air-con sites like shopping centres, movies and air-con houses. Sand was almost too hot to walk on, water at 20 degrees C - half that of outside temp he he


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hey zuluclayman I like the ocean pool there for swimming


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Are you two trying to make us jealous? If so, you've succeeded. I had to scrape the ice off my car again this morning.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Southerly here now temp has dropped to a pleasant(er) 30 degrees in the house 25 outside. 
@ sandman - yeah the ocean baths are nice - but I'm an old surfie so like the beach more - had the board out yesterday, nice little play waves
@ JTP - does this mean I have to look out for incoming welsh cats?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> ..........
> @ JTP - does this mean I have to look out for incoming welsh cats?


More likely it'll be incoming Welsh Bikers :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Look out for a Meow with a welsh accent :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

sandman55 said:


> Look out for a Meow with a welsh accent and wearing a leather Bikie jacket :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

zuluclayman said:


> Getting back to the original topic (not that I mind reading all other posts :grin - here in the land of Oz 38 degrees C in my computer room, 42 degrees C outside (sadly no air-con here) - poor old router is red hot and keeps dropping my connection out - then again I'm red hot :3angry1: and feel like dropping out too.
> Went to the beach and suprisingly it wasn't crowded - everybody must be huddling in air-con sites like shopping centres, movies and air-con houses. Sand was almost too hot to walk on, water at 20 degrees C - half that of outside temp he he


I have a 12V FAN (in a plastic fan holder taken from the inside an old PC) which is constantly on and my ADSL router sits upright against it with cooling air blowing through it. Since then I have had a lot fewer problems with my router. You might want to try it .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> Look out for a Meow with a welsh accent and wearing a leather Bikie jacket :grin:


Like this? :grin:











:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Today a much more pleasant 24 degrees :grin:
@ DF - yep, was looking around for a smallish fan to use with it and was tempted to make an air coditioned (in car) dash to Dick Smith or Tandy and get a little tiny fan to mount near the router - but decided for yesterday I could live with it dropping out - like your idea tho' :idea:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

better get a fan that moves air 60*60*25 or 80*80*25, find a way to mount it upright with a space in front of it and behind , then manipulate your router so that the air vents are in direct line with the air flow from it and as close as possible for max effect 


right now it's beautiful here in the rain .. reminds me of England ~ too wet ~ too cloudy & too miserable with that dark grey mass over our heads ... am I glad I only get this a few times a year .. however having said that .. I walk to my work and back home again everyday which is a 2 Mile / 3.3 Km hike each way and I reckon I have gotten wet more times since Xmas than in the preceding 2 years since I started there .. something tells me that the English weather has arrived with a vengeance


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

About 20F or -7C here in NC


----------

